# Got a Ruger 10/22? Seen the new Ruger factory hi-capacity magazines for 10/22s?



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bought two late last week (online).

If you're looking for them in the stores, this is how they are packaged:










Didn't have much time today, but got a chance to run 200 rounds through them (2 mags, 4 full loadings of 25 in each mag). Ammo was CCI Blazer lead round nose (the ammo that my newest 10/22 prefers for reliable functioning).

100 rounds through each mag, no stoppages/problems at all.

Mags seem very thick and solid; I don't fear dropping these on the concrete like other plastic 10/22 mags. Not sure of the exact material, but my impression is: solid as can be found for this weapon. Steel feed lips.

Easy to load, too; very similar to the 10-shot factory mags in this regard. Another great feature, not usually seen in mags in this price range, is they can be disassembled for cleaning or parts replacement. Just remove two hex-head screws, separate the two halves of the body, and lift out the spring and follower.

Two thumbs up so far; will be testing them in two other 10/22s in the future, and if they perform similarly, I'll be junking/selling all my other plastic hi-cap 10/22 mags.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool. I just bought another 10/22. My first one was prone to jams and it had to go away. Yuk! Thought I'd give the rifle another chance and found one at a great price. May have to try one of these.


----------

